# So upset! Lost buckling... disbudding



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I am incredibly upset!

We had recently gotten a new LOVELY MM buckling! He was going to replace Salsa.

He was disbudded late the day we got him at about 4 weeks old...

my dh was going to disbud the female we got the same time and wanted to redisbud this boy...

my dd was helping...

I HAD JUST walked out and they had burned once then dh was trying to trim down the horns and was going to redisbud...

I walked in the house... 2-3 min later my dd ran in that he was DEAD

beautiful buckling dead...

tried to ask what happened! Were they burning or what when he died.

Dh did not know! HUH?

I had to walk out... I do NOT want to make him feel bad... but I was excited about this boy! I was really looking forward to using him. 

They are now burning the girl and I am very concerned.

All I can think is how much I would rather have this boy with scurs... 

I want to sit and cry. 

Any idea what could have happened? No seizure just suddenly he was GONE.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, so sorry! Really sorry :sniffle

Maybe his heart just stopped? Perhaps he had a little defect or perhaps the adrenalin rush was too much. Again, so sorry.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

any ideas with it being so very sudden? Would not I assume be his brain swelling...

the fact that dh had no clue and it had I kid you not been 2-3 min since I had asked how is he doing?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

He was not even crying over being held down when I was out there...

this just threw me..... really threw me.

He was out of Sienna & Horns...


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Could the little buckling's air supply been cut off while he was being held down? Perhaps he was suffocated.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder that too... really do not want to upset Becca though...

Feeling like *I* should have been out there... I am not huge & pregnant...

wishing I could go back & do over...

I don't get this upset usually


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry about your loss. I know it is so disappointing and disheartening. I once lost a doe that I had disbudded. She was a bit weak when born and I should have waited a little longer for her to gain strength. I went ahead and disbudded her and she died. I told this to my Vet and he quickly told me to toughen up and get over it, that in my business the horns have to come off - and to lose one occasionally was part of it. 

Well, that is the only kid that I have lost from disbudding in the past 15 years.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks all... settling down...

this just caught me so off guard and I'm not sure disbudding at this point would have done anything...


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We had a close call with a doeling a year o0r so back...I think it was Anson's twin. We disbudded, let her go, she struggled to her feet, fell over, limp unresponsive. I panicked but in a minute she was 'waking up'. I think that when I held her head I usually grab them around the muzzle and I think that I was not allowing her to breathe and she passed out. Had it been longer then I could see the end result being death. I dont know, obviously, but I am so sorry.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I have to agree with the heart problem. 
This much stress at one time could have caused it. I've had them faint (for lack of a better word) but usually I just drop them to the floor and they come to. No, it's not from 5' up...I'm sitting on a bucket. I've had several do this and each time they "pass out" I drop them. Maybe it's the jar that brings them around. But to die?? Never.

Brain swells can take as little as several hrs. to 24 hrs. for you to see problems. Not immediately.
Kaye


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

Autumn


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

tw dh and he was just focused on what he was doing...

I think likely air supply given everything.... but heart is possible...

I am calmer... this one just got me. Made me realize I am going to really struggle when it is a *loved* one... that has not happened yet.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss. :down It is harder when it is a goat that we have big plans for. :sniffle

This spring I and a friend were disbudding a buck kid and when I went to get him out of the disbudding box he was limp as a dish rag I did c p r on him and got him back.
I think he hung him self in the box and was cutting the blood supply and or air off from getting oxygen to his brain.
I have to say I like them making a lot of fuss now I know they are still alive. :/
I have seen adult goats go down tied or on a stand.
when blood gets cut of and there not getting oxygen to there brain and then they pass out and get hung and it is hard to left a big goat up to get there head out. :down
I have been lucky and just had a couple Boer goats pass out and now I like the quick release collars. 
Fran


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cloverhillgoats (May 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry! Wishing you the best from now on.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry Lynn, how horrible


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks all... sorry to make a fuss.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

:down :down :down
Probably will never happen again at your place.

Whim


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Lynn, you make all the fuss you want! that's what were here for.. no one else would understand. :nooo I'm just so sorry for your loss.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Lynn,
So sorry for your loss :down


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs headed your way Lynn. I am so sorry for your loss. 

Sidebar: I have to say I am glad my internet was down earlier. I had 2 to disbud this morning and I don't think I could have done it if I had read this first. Hugs again.

Anne


----------



## Keeperofmany (Oct 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Lynn. I know what your going through. :sniffle

Wendy


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Aww. what a shame... I am sorry.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

So sorry, I know this is breaking your heart. I had a doe go down, into a mild siezure, just from clipping her. I doubt her airway was blocked. She was on the milkstand, just like everyday...after I finished clipping her, with no nicks or anything tramatic, I let her off the stand and she just collapsed and jerked for a couple of seconds. It freaked me out, but she is an older doe who I have only had for about a year and had probably never been clipped before and it really stressed her. I think if it had been something more than just a clip, she might have died of fright.. I really try hard to keep stress levels low here, because I have seen what it can do. Sometimes though, there is just no real way around something that has to be done, and we can just hope for, and in most cases, expect, the best outcome. My condolences to you and your family.
Anita


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you all! I really appreciate the support and the information! 

It was rough again this AM... younger dd was in bed when it happened and I was not thinking when I sent her out to feed babies and she came back in frantic because he was missing... he was a favorite of hers already... she called him Runner... and they'd do laps together....

but thankfully the girl they disbudded after losing the buck is doing well... of course she was a *freebie* who jumped in my son's arms... just imagine... an Alpine/nubian/MM cross!


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry Lynn!!


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

AWW-- So sorry for the loss 

Susie


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry for you!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hugs,
He sounds like he was a cutie, sorry for your loss.
Megan


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

That is so sad...I'm really sorry.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

so sorry.
Had one pass out once but she recovered quickly.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Awwwh.! Lynn, what a bummer. I am so sorry. It's always the favorite! Hope everything goes better for you.

Sheryl


----------

